# I gat a 140 H3



## Hitch (Oct 11, 2011)

It's a 1974 in original condition. Kohler engine is strong and no smoke or leaks. Overall tractor is in pretty good shape. Just a few issues that maybe you can help with while I am waiting for my service manual. 1- tractor will creep, can't seem to keep it from moving w/o playing with the hydr lever constantly. 2- the three hydraulic levers seem to be very stiff and it's difficult to move just one lever w/o the others moving with it. 3- steering seems very sloppy. need to turn wheel alot just to get wheels to turn. 4-The left side mower height wheel rubs against the rear tire when deck is raised. could be that rear tires/wheels need to be reversed? they seem to stick out farther than the fronts. Other than that, it's a pretty decent tractor with a 48 inch deck that is in very good condition with no rust. As a matter of fact there is not any real rust on the tractor at all, just paint wear. So what do you all think. I paid 900 for it.


----------

